# visa renewal - police clearance



## kaybee1818 (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm about to renew a Section 11(6) spousal visa. I know I need to submit a police clearance certificate from SA, but do I also need to include police certificates from my home country and other countries where I've previously lived?


----------



## zizebra (Mar 11, 2012)

kaybee1818 said:


> I'm about to renew a Section 11(6) spousal visa. I know I need to submit a police clearance certificate from SA, but do I also need to include police certificates from my home country and other countries where I've previously lived?


That is correct. You need police clearance from each of the countries you have lived in over the last 10 years.


----------

